# 99100



## boozaarn (Oct 20, 2014)

In what scenario can I use this cpt?

I know the pt s/b < 1 y/o or 70< but I understood that this one is bundeled in the general anesthesia mode so it's a bit unclear ?

Thanks
Boozaarn


----------



## shruthi (Oct 20, 2014)

99100 is not bundled with any type of anaesthesia mode.
Irrespective of anaesthesia type we can use 99100 if patient age is less then 1 yr or more then 70 yrs

Regards,
Shruthi.


----------



## boozaarn (Oct 21, 2014)

*?*

But I get a clain rejection status in 3m.??
So can I try to finalize it and let the insurance "think" if they would like to pay for it?

Lets say 01400 and 99100?


----------



## stephshanks1@yahoo.com (Oct 21, 2014)

Certain carriers will pay for that code. Other ones will not. I know our Medicare carrier will not pay for that charge so we rarely use it unless it's a commercial payor.


----------



## boozaarn (Oct 21, 2014)

*Is it also*

The same with the emergency cpt 91400(?) some will pay but not medicare ?


----------

